# Night owl or early bird?



## Northerner (Oct 6, 2013)

Which are you? I'm pretty much an early bird. Once I wake up in the morning I can't stay in bed, I have to get up - usually just before 5 am.


----------



## Steff (Oct 6, 2013)

Preety much early bird up early 530 during week then at weekends I cant seem to lie in either so up about 8am.Example I was up last night till 2.20 watching a film and I was still up this morning at 7.45 grrr.


----------



## LeeLee (Oct 6, 2013)

I'm becoming an earlier bird as I get older.  When I was younger, my natural wake-up time without an alarm was about 10am.  These days it's more like 8am so it's less of a strain getting up between 6 and 7 for work.  I knew there had to be some advantage to getting old!


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 6, 2013)

Night Owl. In fact, I may be allergic to daylight!


----------



## ypauly (Oct 6, 2013)

AlisonM said:


> Night Owl. In fact, I may be allergic to daylight!



Me too, worked nights for years which suited me at the time, now I'm diabetic I try to keep to day shifts which mean hitting the snooze button at least three times before getting up.


----------



## David H (Oct 6, 2013)

Early at least 3 times a week about 5am the rest of the week about 7.30am.


----------



## Monica (Oct 6, 2013)

I'm naturally a night owl.
OH's alarm goes off at 6.30 during the week, but I stay in bed until around 7.15 when I have to get the girls up to go to school.
At the weekend I normally sleep in till 8/9, but even then I don't get up straight away.
I'm always the last to go to bed, but I have to make myself got to bed at 11pm, otherwise there might be the possibility, that my girls won't go to sleep either, despite having been in bed for a while.

OH is an early bird, he's usually awake before the alarm goes off at 6.30 and even at the weekend he's up by 7.

As the girls are teens, you can imagine of course, that they are lazybones who'd sleep until lunchtime every day if they could. Well, actually Carol isn't that bad anymore, but she still doesn't get up despite being awake for hours


----------



## AJLang (Oct 6, 2013)

I'm not either!  I go to bed to sleep at 9am and get up at 6.45am when Mark gets up (later at the weekend) and then I have a nap during the day - it's the only way I can stay awake and enjoy the day.  It used to annoy me but I'm used to it now


----------



## runner (Oct 6, 2013)

I'm often not in bed before midnight or 1pm, altho' these days often fall asleep earlier in the evening, and wake up about 7am, or 6.30 when OH has to go to work.  this weekend grandchildren were here and I got woken up at 7am on saturday with 'Are you awake Grandma!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 6, 2013)

runner said:


> I'm often not in bed before midnight or 1pm, altho' these days often fall asleep earlier in the evening, and wake up about 7am, or 6.30 when OH has to go to work.  this weekend grandchildren were here and I got woken up at 7am on saturday with 'Are you awake Grandma!



'I am now!'


----------



## runner (Oct 6, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Which are you? I'm pretty much an early bird. Once I wake up in the morning I can't stay in bed, I have to get up - usually just before 5 am.



5am    If I have to get up early, I set the alarm so I have 15 mins or so to have a cup of tea and wake up properly, but don't feel fully with it until I've had a shower - I guess not an early bird then!


----------



## Redkite (Oct 6, 2013)

AJLang said:


> I'm not either!  I go to bed to sleep at 9am and get up at 6.45am when Mark gets up (later at the weekend) and then I have a nap during the day - it's the only way I can stay awake and enjoy the day.  It used to annoy me but I'm used to it now



9am till 6.45am!  Plus another nap!! That's more sleep than my cat gets, and he's a dedicated practitioner!! 

I am jealous - my sleep is badly messed up....


----------



## AJLang (Oct 6, 2013)

Ah don't be jealous Redkite I hate needing so much sleep.  I used to be a typical Type A person starting work at 8am (or earlier) and sometimes not finishing until 7pm (or later ).  I loved it but I've reconciled myself to my body now saying that isn't possible.


----------



## AJLang (Oct 6, 2013)

Oops I meant 9PM  not am


----------



## Cat1964 (Oct 6, 2013)

I go to bed between 11pm - 12 am. My alarm goes at 6am. Lately I haven't been getting up till 6.30am. By Friday I struggle to get out of bed but always manage it  I'm usually up by 9am on Saturdays to watch Saturday Kitchen at 10am. Though yesterday I sat in a daze until about 11.30, I was just so tired. Having a lazy day today in my jammies. Then the alarm will be set for tomorrow again for 6am


----------



## Redkite (Oct 6, 2013)

AJLang said:


> Ah don't be jealous Redkite I hate needing so much sleep.  I used to be a typical Type A person starting work at 8am (or earlier) and sometimes not finishing until 7pm (or later ).  I loved it but I've reconciled myself to my body now saying that isn't possible.



Well I have to test my son's BG during the night.  I used to be really disciplined about going up by 11pm, checking his BG, then setting an alarm for 3am for the next test, then 6.45 wake up, so unless he had highs/hypos to sort out I'd get a reasonable amount of sleep broken into two halves.  But since my husband moved out (2.5 years ago) I've fallen into really bad habits of semi-dozing on the sofa until 2am, so not getting anywhere near enough sleep!!!

And Billy (cat) can be a pest sometimes too - last night he decided to play with the wind chimes in my window frame, but to get up under the curtains onto the windowsill he had to heave himself up the radiator with a horrid claws-on-metal noise!  When he'd had enough fun he then settled himself on top of my legs so I was uncomfortable for the rest of the night!  But that's cats for you


----------



## AJLang (Oct 6, 2013)

Redkite lots of hugs for your poor sleep. I do feel for you because I'm lucky that I'm usually asleep within five minutes of going to bed....I don't even hear Mark when he comes up


----------



## AJLang (Oct 6, 2013)

PS Billy sounds cute


----------



## Cat1964 (Oct 6, 2013)

I used to sleep very poorly too. I would wake up in the middle of the night and instead of trying to go back to sleep I'd get up and potter around putting washings on, loading tumble drier etc then sit down and watch TV and that would be even during the week when I was working. Now when I wake up during the night I don't get up, I make myself stay in bed. I still don't sleep the whole night I always wake a few times. I'd love to see what it'd be like to go to bed at 11pm and sleep right through till 6 am. Needless to say my make up routine in the mornings involves concealer every day for the dark under eye circles!!


----------



## Redkite (Oct 6, 2013)

Cat1964 said:


> Needless to say my make up routine in the mornings involves concealer every day for the dark under eye circles!!



. I prefer to cultivate the haggard looks of a cwd Mum!


----------



## Cat1964 (Oct 6, 2013)

I don't do make up on weekends I go for the panda look!!!


----------



## newbs (Oct 6, 2013)

I'm naturally a night owl but, like LeeLee, this is changing as I get older - and since I've had kids I guess.  I get tired a lot earlier than I used too so usually go to bed around 11pm - OH has to wake me up at 6:50 so that I have 10 mins to lie there before I get up.  I wake up without an alarm at between 8-8.30am.  OH is the total opposite from me, ready for bed by 10pm but usually down in the gym by 5.30am.


----------



## Naty (Oct 6, 2013)

More early than late.  Get up at 5.45 Monday to Friday.  Often work freelance on Saturdays which can also mean an early start.   Can't lie in past 10 - my back hurts for a start off! 

My flatmate (13 years my junior) can easily sleep until 2 and I think you waste half the day doing that...


----------

